# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Mua thuốc cường dương Adagrin 50mg 100mg giá bao nhiêu, bán ở đâu tphcm

## edumesavn

Mua thuốc cường dương Adagrin 50mg 100mg giá bao nhiêu, bán ở đâu tphcm

Để điều trị rối loạn cương dương, có một loại thuốc có thể thay thế Viagra đó chính là Adagrin.

Adagrin là dòng sản phẩm thuốc cường dương thuộc nhà sinh sản Icca Biotechnological Pharmaceutical JSC Việt Nam. Thuốc được dùng trong những trường hợp điều trị rối loạn cương dương của nam giới, có thể giúp duy trì độ cứng dương vật lâu hơn trong quá trình giao hợp, ngoại giả sản phẩm còn có tác dụng tăng cường khoái cảm trong quan hệ.

Adagrin 50mg 100mg được ví như phiên bản hoàn hảo của Viagra – sản phẩm cương dương nổi tiếng nhất thế giới. Có cùng hoạt chất Sidenafil Citrate với Viagra, do đó Adagrin có tác dụng giống như Viagra chỉ có điều nó có giá thành rẻ hơn.


_Mua thuốc cường dương của Việt Nam Adagrin ở đâu_Thuốc cường dương Adagrin có hai hàm lượng là đô 50mg và đô 100mg. Đối với những trường hợp mới sử dụng hoặc trong một đôi trường hợp người thường nhật muốn sử dụng thuốc thì hãy bắt đầu với hàm lượng 50mg. Chỉ khi nào dùng đô 50mg hiệu quả thấp thì lúc đó chúng ta mới tăng lên hàm lượng Adagrin 100mg.

Đặc biệt. Thuốc cường dương Adagrin50mg 100mg được bộ y tế cấp phép lưu hành toàn quốc do đó có hướng dẫn sử dụng rõ ràng bằng Tiếng Việt. Người sử dụng có thể đọc hiểu rõ công dụng cũng như cách dùng sản phẩm mà mình sắp dùng.
_hướng dẫn dùng hoàn toàn bằng Tiếng Việt_

*tham số sản phẩm*

Quy cách đóng gói: mỗi hộp bao gồm 1 vỉ chứa 3 viên nén

Thành phần: Mỗi viên nén bao phim chứa 50mg hoạt chất cương dương Sildenafil

*Chỉ định*

Điều trị chứng khó cương dương, rối loạn cương dương ở nam giới (khó cương cứng, không có khả năng cương cứng)

*Chống chỉ định*

Không dùng cho phụ nữ, con trẻ dưới 18 tuổi

Quá nhạy cảm với bất kỳ thành phần nào có trong thuốc

Bị chứng đau thắt ngực

Đang bị các bệnh về tim mạch đang điều trị bằng Nitrat hữu cơ, các vấn đề về tim mạch gây ảnh hưởng đến các hoạt động sinh lý, đau tim hay đột quỵ trong vòng 6 tháng trở lại.

Suy gan nặng, áp huyết cao quá hay thấp quá, bệnh liên hệ tới mắc như nhiễm sắc tố võng mạc.

*Tác dụng phụ*

Tác dụng phụ phổ biến nhất là đỏ mặt, đau đầu.

*Mua thuốc Adagrin 50mg 100mg giá bao lăm, bán ở đâu tphcm?*

Có một sự thực là chúng ta không khó để tìm được địa chỉ bán thuốc Adagrin nhưng để tìm được nơi uy tín để đảm bảo lợi quyền người mua hàng quả tình không dễ. Tại sao có rất nhiều địa chỉ, bạn chỉ nên chọn mua thuốc cường dương Adagrin 50mg 100mg tại Thuoccuongduonghcm.info (.net)

Thuoccuongduonghcm.info đã có hơn 7 năm kinh nghiệm để chọn lọc loại thuốc cường dương có hiệu quả thực sự đối với nam giới. Ngoài bán Adagrin, chúng tôi còn có nhiều loại thuốc cường dương khác như Viagra, Siloflam, Viga New,… Và điểm đặc biệt ở chúng tôi là chúng tôi luôn bảo đảm, cam kết 100% các sản phẩm đều chính hãng. Nếu các quý khách hàng phát hiện hàng hóa bên thuoccuongduonghcm không chính hãng, chúng tôi sẵn sàng chịu trách nhiệm và hoàn tiền gấp 3 lần giá trị sản phẩm cho quý khách.
 _Hoàn tiền gấp 3 nếu phát hiện hàng giả_ 

Giờ thì bạn đã biết *Thuốc Adagrin 50mg 100mg bán ở đâu tphcm* rồi, ngoài việc bạn có thể đặt mua trực tiếp qua trang web Thuoccuongduonghcm.info, bạn có thể đến trực tiếp cửa hàng tại 26 Trần Quang Diệu, phường 13, quận 3 để được các chuyên viên tư vấn trực tiếp.
*THUỐC ADAGRIN 50MG GIÁ bao nhiêu?**GIÁ**90.000 ĐỒNG**(1 hộp 3 viên)**(giao hàng từ 2 hộp)**Khuyến mãi: Mua** 3 hộp Adagrin* *được miễn phí giao hàng (toàn quốc) + Tặng kèm** 1 viên Siloflam Ấn độ trị giá 40.000 đồng* *Tphcm: Giao hàng trong ngày**Chúng tôi sẽ gọi công nhận và hẹn giờ giao hàng tùy thuộc thời kì  của quý khách hàng.**Phí giao hàng**Miễn phí giao hàng từ 3 hộp**Mua* *2 hộp**:* *Các khu vực Quận 1, 3, 5, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú là 20k/ 1 hộp**Các quận: 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, Thủ Đức, Bình Tân, H. Hóc Môn, Bình Chánh,* *Khu Thạnh Lộc – Quận 12,* *phí giao hàng là 30k/ hộp**——————————————**Khu vực tỉnh khác:**– Miễn phí giao hàng* *từ 3 hộp**– Mua* *2 hộp** phí giao hàng 30k/ lần* *Nhận hàng và tính sổ cho viên chức bưu điện. Khoảng 2-3 ngày kể từ khi công nhận đơn hàng thành công.**HOTLINE tham mưu MIỄN PHÍ*
*08.8808.4098*Mua thuoc cuong duong Adagrin 50mg 100mg gia bao nhieu, ban o dau tphcm

----------

